# Aftermarket headlight assembly wiring help



## dgshoe (May 6, 2018)

The pictures I posted are the 6 prong plug from the factory headlights and the 8 prong from the aftermarket.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Based on the connector your showing, it looks like your son's Cruze has factory projector headlights with the LED DRL/parking light. The lights you have appear to either just be completely wired wrong, or are using the CN market wiring which I believe is that black connector.

Can you swap the OE harness over? Is the new lamp an aftermarket or original design? Additional photos of the new part and it's writing and bulbs would greatly aid in coming up with a solution.


----------



## dgshoe (May 6, 2018)

Here are some photos of the wiring and a headlight assembly. These came with NO wiring diagram!


----------



## dgshoe (May 6, 2018)

Hard to get a good pic of the projectors, but I’m counting 3 plus the driving lights (tubes) and a turn signal (tube)


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I figured you had gotten this headlamp. 

I've only had one set in my hands, and didn't make notes, but I recall the issue(besides them being ****) being that it uses 3 bulbs on high beams.

If you're not comfortable tracing out the wiring loom, paring it down to the proper 6 circuits, and installing an OE connector, I'd suggest you return them, they aren't an improvement

. If you were local I'd offer to lend assistance.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Your steampunk side table is pretty awesome btw....


----------



## dgshoe (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the help Maven, son is determined to have these, all about being different than the other guy. I remember those years, so I’ll go get the OEM connector and see if I can find someone locally that can trace and re-wire it to fit the OEM plug. If you remember anything let me know.
thanks for the compliment on the table, saw one on the internet for stupid money, built that one last year for next to nothing.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

A competent tech with electrical skills will have no problem wiring them up so they plug in and function properly. They have the proper functions, it's jus that they are unique/weird enough that modifications are required. Don't modify the vehicle side though, because if your son may not be willing to live with their nighttime performance.

Heres the OE connector diagram as some assistance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> A competent tech with electrical skills will have no problem wiring them up so they plug in and function properly. They have the proper functions, it's jus that they are unique/weird enough that modifications are required. Don't modify the vehicle side though, because if your son may not be willing to live with their nighttime performance.
> 
> Heres the OE connector diagram as some assistance.


Can you Insert this instead of attaching it? Makes for an easier read.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ever get these to work? I think I am about to order these headlights. I know they aren’t an upgrade over the LT headlights but for an LS they have to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you do and need to convert them, find a 12v Dewalt or other battery and get a couple of 90 degree angled Stak-ons







, a bit if wire and some alligator clips to make a test rig, This way you can identify each wire or pair of wires as far as what lamp it operates. On the vehicle side, just get a friend to sit in the drivers seat and switch on the lamps, flip open the rear seat to trunk portion and use a cheap Harbor Freight free electrical meter to read the outputs.







As for the correct plugs, find an LKQ or Pick N Pull yard, pay the entry fee and go find a Cruze and cut the headlight wiring harnesses of some damaged headlights.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

JAGCruze2017 said:


> Ever get these to work? I think I am about to order these headlights. I know they aren’t an upgrade over the LT headlights but for an LS they have to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got them working for him. In my opinion...they are aren't an upgrade in performance. They are COOL....that's for sure, but as far as an actual lighting upgrade, they aren't. Getting an OE style LT/Premier light, or doing some bulb upgrades would likely be cheaper, much less headache, and offer better performance.


----------



## 2012 Cruze LT (Sep 7, 2014)

Can you post a pic of how you reworked the headlights Connector to the factory harness


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> We got them working for him. In my opinion...they are aren't an upgrade in performance. They are COOL....that's for sure, but as far as an actual lighting upgrade, they aren't. Getting an OE style LT/Premier light, or doing some bulb upgrades would likely be cheaper, much less headache, and offer better performance.


This. I put the GTR Ultra Gen 2 bulbs in my OEM projectors and it was a MASSIVE improvement.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't have any pics, and they wouldn't really help anyway as the OEM style connector that we retrofitted to the lights looks just like the factory plug, but has all white wires. If you're comfortable wiring in a stereo, you can do it yourself using the info in this thread, your car, and some experimentation, as not all the aftermarket lights work the same. Many of them have an 8 pin connector as they feature adjustable aiming motors that North American Cruzes dont have


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

JAGCruze2017 said:


> Ever get these to work? I think I am about to order these headlights. I know they aren’t an upgrade over the LT headlights but for an LS they have to be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll post pics later when not at work but they were a HUGE upgrade over stock projectors - regardless of what bulb upgrade I tried. 
For me they were plug and play and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> We got them working for him. In my opinion...they are aren't an upgrade in performance. They are COOL....that's for sure, but as far as an actual lighting upgrade, they aren't. Getting an OE style LT/Premier light, or doing some bulb upgrades would likely be cheaper, much less headache, and offer better performance.


Are the DT Moto as good as OEM LT headlights? Also what pin would need swapped in the harness since I have an LS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

adamc91115 said:


> I'll post pics later when not at work but they were a HUGE upgrade over stock projectors - regardless of what bulb upgrade I tried.
> For me they were plug and play and I couldn't be happier with them.


I have an LS so I don’t even have projectors and where did you buy them that they were plug and play?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Can you please post some after pics when you'r done. i really wanted to purchase those headlights for myself, but was worried that the beam quality is not a big improvement over the premier projectors (that are not that good as well).
Still searching for good solution ( like those cool retrofit HID's )
Thanks


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> A competent tech with electrical skills will have no problem wiring them up so they plug in and function properly. They have the proper functions, it's jus that they are unique/weird enough that modifications are required. Don't modify the vehicle side though, because if your son may not be willing to live with their nighttime performance.
> 
> Heres the OE connector diagram as some assistance.


I notice you have the pinouts. Do you have one for 2018 cruze headlight switch?. trying to identify pin 10.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

8-11 on the headlamp switch are not occupied, what are trying to do/identify?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Those both look like MX 150 Molex. Just one is 8 other is 6.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> 8-11 on the headlamp switch are not occupied, what are trying to do/identify?


Installing Fog lights would like to see the actual pix of the socket and pinout number listed this pix shows parkin light, but not sure this socket is 2018


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Pin 10, is unused. The fog light switch operates via a circuit through pins 1 and 12.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> 8-11 on the headlamp switch are not occupied, what are trying to do/identify?





Ma v e n said:


> Pin 10, is unused. The fog light switch operates via a circuit through pins 1 and 12.


thanx do you know if my pix is for a 2018?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Does Premium membership give a better opportunity for these type questios. Thank you for taking the time to help me.
> View attachment 290242


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope. I upgraded because I thought my account was keeping me from posting pictures. LOL. Honestly there's no perceivable benefit in my opinion on a mobile device.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Nope. I upgraded because I thought my account was keeping me from posting pictures. LOL. Honestly there's no perceivable benefit in my opinion on a mobile device.


The reason I'm asking my repair manual is Haynes and under the wiring under hood fuse box it list R20(relay) as being #20 for relays. All I find on the diagram is f48. Any idea where the relay might be. Might not have to install one outside the box if it is there


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

According to my schematics the fuse is F39, and it's relay 46, though my 18 Cruze with OEM fog lights calls it out as relay 18. Either way the relay is not discrete component. It's integrated into fuse block and not serviceable


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If your planning on using the OEM switch, you need to wire it up as called for in the kit and you'll need to program the BCM to add the functionality. This requires a code from the accessory kit. If you didn't buy a complete kit your best bet is make your own harness and use your own switch and relay.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> If your planning on using the OEM switch, you need to wire it up as called for in the kit and you'll need to program the BCM to add the functionality. This requires a code from the accessory kit. If you didn't buy a complete kit your best bet is make your own harness and use your own switch and relay.


Unfortunately I ordered my kit from *GM Parts Club* and it came in a mixed box and not a kit box. Trying to contact them for resolution has failed. I did post on a forum about my bad experience. Will be working on figuring it all out. Thanks to you I have gained a wealth of knowledge. Haynes manual appears to be more generic than model specific


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Did you receive a programming authorization code in the box? A good dealer SHOULD be able to get you a new one if you didn't, but be prepared for $75 charge in addition to the programming charge.. That's what GM charges the dealer for them. Most dealers will just tell you your beat though


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Did you receive a programming authorization code in the box? A good dealer SHOULD be able to get you a new one if you didn't, but be prepared for $75 charge in addition to the programming charge.. That's what GM charges the dealer for them. Most dealers will just tell you your beat though


It came in a plain box, lights, harness, switches and new RS style WW bottle. I paid ttop dollar for it, it came with projector lights but was pictured with a different style. Thanks for the reply. I am 78 years old and should know better.


----------



## Nazz (Nov 5, 2021)

I have the same exact problem. Can you help?


----------



## Nazz (Nov 5, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> We got them working for him. In my opinion...they are aren't an upgrade in performance. They are COOL....that's for sure, but as far as an actual lighting upgrade, they aren't. Getting an OE style LT/Premier light, or doing some bulb upgrades would likely be cheaper, much less headache, and offer better performance.


Can you help? I have the same lights and problem


----------

